# [IT WORKS] RDPv6 (terminal gateway) with freerdp

## klz

Just a heads up for people needing Remote Desktop -- rdpv6 with terminal gateway protocol. With the latest version (in portage) of freerdp (**9999.1) 1.1.0_beta1_p20130605 i can connect to my work-pc without the need to boot to windows. Wewt! 

My connectionstring looks like this: xfreerdp /u:[domain]\\[username] /p:[password] /g:[remote terminal gateway] /sec:rdp /v:[pcname]

substitute everything in [brackets]

Hope this helps someone  :Wink: 

----------

## _______0

wait, the m$$ box is shut down? What do you mean without booting m$$?

----------

## klz

i mean we can use rdpv6 natively on linux now! with freerdp

before i always had to boot into windows to be able to remote desktop to work, this is not neccessary anymore  :Wink: 

----------

